# 1992 Trek 990 restoration - advice required!



## 1992TREK990FORSALE (May 16, 2018)

Hi, this is my first post here so thanks for reading it!

I recently bought a cheap Trek 990 as a restoration project, but since learned that some of these classic originals can sell for quite a lot of money here in UK. So, I'd like to ask:



How do I find out if it is all original?
How do I accurately value it as it stands (it's in relatively good condition)?
Should I replace any original but tired / damaged / knackered parts?
How much money should I invest to fully restore it to its original condition?

I've listed as much information as I can find on the bike itself and added a few photos. I'd be happy to provide any further information requested:

*Serial number: *6 digits beginning with an 8 (indicating 1992) then B1 (?) 0406 (which I understand means it was repainted by Trek at somestage?)
*Sticker:*This Cycle Conforms to BS 610(?)
*Frame:*Trek 990. True Temper. Ox Comp II. Chromoly Double-Butted FrameTubes. Made in USA
*Fork:*Trek DS2
*Headset:*?
*Stem:*Zoom Patent Pend.
*Handlebar:*True Temper. 6000 Series AL Made in U.S.A.
*Grips:*?
*Barends:*None
*Brakes:*?
*BrakeLevers:*Shimano Deore XT
*Shifters:*Shimano Deore (?)
*FrontDerailleur:*Shimano Deore DX
*RearDerailleur:*Shimano Tourney TX
*Cassette:*Shimano (?)
*Chain:*?
*Cranks:*Shimano (?)
*Chainrings:*Dual SiS Index (?)
*BottomBracket:*?
*Pedals:*Shimano (?)
*HubSkewers:*Front - Quando. Rear - ?
*Rims:*Weinmann Safety Line. TM 19. 26x1 5/1.75 ETRTO 559x19 AluminiumAlloy
*Hubs:*Front - Quando. Rear - ?
*Tyres:*Crossroads 26x1.95 48-559. Flak Jacket Puncture Protection.
*Saddle:*Shocklite (?)
*Seatpost:*?

Anyother information about the bike, or advice in general, would begratefully received. Thanks in advance for any and all responses.James


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

What is your ultimate plan for the bike? Restore and keep, sell as a whole, part out?

I’ve seen these bikes for sale for as low as $100 or less in the states. However, while good quality frame and components these are not rare so I am not sure these would go for a significant amount of money.


----------



## 1992TREK990FORSALE (May 16, 2018)

Hi singletrackmack, thank for your response.

These were built in the USA and I would imagine they sold far more of them over there than they did over here, hence the possible price difference (especially when taking into account shipping costs to UK) over there. However, it was the flagship model at the time, they're really not so common in UK (as far as I can tell), but there are plenty of lesser models available (the 800, 920, 970 and other singletrack versions).

I'm still going to keep the bike, I'm now trying to figure out if it's worth investing money rather than just my time doing it up and, if so, how much money I should spend and on what. I know that the frames alone are selling for upwards of £150, frame and forks £200, full bikes £400, top condition original £700 (so as much as the original USA sale price in excess of $1,000 back in 1992).

This is the first bike I've bought as a project (although I've been an avid mountain biker for 30 years) so I'm looking for any advice across the board really.

Thanks again. James


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

This wasn't their flagship model in 1992, it would have been maybe their top steel bike, but it was far..far from their top of the range. It came with DX drivetrain, but with upgraded XT shifters... the top of the line stuff had XTR through out (thats 2 levels above), and either had aluminium or composite frames.

Your's looks to have (from the pics...come on take better pics, at least 1 of the full bike and not at a wonk angle) the original frame, fork, bar, stem, shifters, brakes and front mech.
not original and look to be very downgraded, cranks, hubs, rims, rear mech, post, seat..

Don't know where you're getting you values from, its always possible to get 700pounds I guess, but thats great condition GT Zaskar LE money and they are very sort after, Trek 990's of any condition, not so much.


----------



## 1992TREK990FORSALE (May 16, 2018)

Hi mik_git and thanks for the response.

Yes, I meant the flagship of that series, not the 9000 etc that were also available at that time with the upgraded spec you mention.

I've attached a couple of 'full bike' pics as requested, hopefully you'll be able to see whatever it is you're after from those?















Thanks for all the spec info though, is there anywhere I can get a full listed spec of the original that you know of?

I got some of the values from Ebay. You can search for 'Trek 990' then sort by 'Sold only', that way you know they're the prices people are actually willing to pay, rather than asking prices. There were 2 x frame / forks that sold last month for approx £150 + postage each for example, both in really poor condition. A really nice (almost entirely) original full bike was sold on Gumtree for £650 recently, there have been others for sale of similar asking price.

The Vintage Trek website suggests "For bikes from about 1984 to 1990, one can use 33% to 50% of the original selling price." There's no further info for bikes in 1992 but a similar valuation, when the original asking price was $1,025, would be about £400 at the top end. The trouble is I don't know how recent that information is, they could have risen massively in value in just a short period of time. I'd like to know I'd at least not be throwing money down the drain if I start putting it back to original condition. If you think I'm way off the mark can you provide anything for me to look at? By the way, I only paid £40 for it, so I'm happy with my purchase regardless.

It doesn't sound like you think this is a worthwhile project which is a shame, but thanks for your input and advice.

James


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

well I saw 3 that sold on ebay uk...one the same frame as your that was like 80, one that "sold" for not 169, it was less due to offer...but when you delve in a bit, it was relisted so didn't actually sell, and one that a bit newer (although 970) with stem and a newer better fork for 196, which i'd say is a bit high, but hey someone wanted it so there you go. The one on gumtree, do you know it sold for that much, or is that how much they were asking...not saying you couldn't get that much just seems an aweful lot for a bike not hugely sort after.

There is currently 1 for sale on retrobike uk, been repainted and has a rigid fork, but has been upgraded with an XT groupset for 280 posted
another thats a bit older for 50 EU
and another, newer, repainted for 100.
So I guess over 100pounds isnt out of bounds for a good original paint frame.

As for complete component listing, you've found the vintage trek site...you're so close, just a teeny bit of browsing the site will get you the catalogue... or page 34...
http://www.vintage-trek.com/Trek-Fisher-Klein-Lemond/1992trek.pdf


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Not worth a whole lot, but a nice bike, with a mess of bastardized cheaper, newer parts. 

Well made, high end steel frame, and missing it's rigid fork too, replaced with a Trek boinger of marginal functionality when new...

I'd say fix it and ride it for a hoot, but yeah, not going to put the kiddies through university with that one!


----------



## 1992TREK990FORSALE (May 16, 2018)

Thanks again mit_git. Having paid £40 I think I'm comfortable spending about £200 doing her up to original spec (where possible). I don't think I'll be losing money by doing so, it'll be an enjoyable summer project and my partners daughter gets a decent bike to use. Thanks for the original sepc listing as well, that's going to be really useful.


----------



## 1992TREK990FORSALE (May 16, 2018)

Thanks for your input mendoncyclesmith. I paid £40, I'm comfortable spending about £200 more to get it back to original spec where possible (or better if not).


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

since you're in UK, maybe hit up retrobike uk for parts and stuff... also depends what you want to do, going catalogue specific, period correct (upgraded pats from that time) or just stuff that works but isn't the junk thats been put on.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

1992TREK990FORSALE said:


> Thanks for your input mendoncyclesmith. I paid £40, I'm comfortable spending about £200 more to get it back to original spec where possible (or better if not).


If you want to keep the price down, use Shimano DX instead of XT where you can. I think the DX components work as well as the XT stuff, and it can be bought for 1/4 of the price.


----------



## youngjun91 (Jun 11, 2004)

Zombie Thread Alert! Not sure if anyone cares about this anymore, but I also love the "Singer Porsche" idea of replacing with period-correct parts where it makes sense; but also not limiting oneself if there are nice higher-end replacement parts that make sense either functionally or artistically. If the OP still has the bike, this might be worth considering. Look at this beautiful example https://blog.peterlombardi.com/2012/09/finalizing-the-trek-950-singletrack/. I myself just picked up a Trek 930. I don't plan on selling it, and want to partially do what this person did, starting with a the highly quality, functional, butted chromoly frame (maybe keeping the patina, maybe not); and then adding on higher end components regardless of period like Thomson stems/seatposts, Ritchey components. And some 26 X 2.3 tires like Rene Herse / Compass Rat Trap Pass TC 26x2.3. Oh, and get a rigid fork, or at least a new headset with extra crown race that you can facilitate easy switching to a rigid fork.


----------

